

Process One is hiring new Erlang developers - mickael
http://www.process-one.net/en/blogs/article/we_are_hiring_erlang_developers/

======
iamwil
No news. Unless this is the first job posting ever for Erlang devs. But I
doubt it. It's time to turn on that editor filter.

